# Monk



## Lonewolf89 (Sep 22, 2002)

Anyone else watch the obsessive compulsive detective?


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 22, 2002)

My flatmate wouldn't let me - after all American Idol _was_ on the other channel   Hopefully it will make it to the UK, and I will see it then.  I love Tony Shalhoub, in any role.


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Sep 22, 2002)

He was great in Wings.


----------



## Smitty (Sep 25, 2002)

Watch _Monk_ every week, I love that show.

Good characterizations all around.

*thumbs up*

-cs


----------



## Mariel (Sep 28, 2002)

I LOVE this show.  I'm not much for detective shows but this one is great.  Monk is so funny and the way he solve crimes and notices all the little things is amazing.  
Definitely a tumbs up 
:blpaw:


----------



## Smitty (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm looking forward to the next episode. 
The great Willie Nelson is going to be in it. As himself. 
I love Willie Nelson.

-cs


----------



## sweetbabe (Oct 7, 2002)

i havent heard of Monk


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 7, 2002)

Hehe Willie Nelson.  Is that a step up or a step down from the gap adverts ?

But seriously, I hope we get this on UK telly soon, it has been getting such wonderful reviews in the US.


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Oct 15, 2002)

Aughh!! I missed Mr. Monk and the Earthquake! I guess I'll have to catch it in reruns this winter.

Mr. Monk and the Redheaded Stranger was good; it had a great twist at the end!


----------



## Mariel (Oct 16, 2002)

Ooo, that one was funny.  When the earthquake hits, he starts talking in gibberish and he doesn't realize that noone can understand him.  I thought the one with Willie was funny too. 
:blpaw:


----------



## Smitty (Oct 16, 2002)

Did you catch the exchange between Monk and Wille?

Monk: "Do you smell that?
Willie: "No and neither do I!" 

lol

It's really funny if you're really familiar with Willie and his smoking of a certain herb.  

-cs


----------



## ZachWZ (Oct 19, 2002)

Monk is my Favorite non Sci Fi show on the air.  in fact it is the only non Sci Fi show i am crazy about.  Let's not forget the important part Sharona plays.

Out of all the episodes the only one i didn't like was Mr. monk and the Pyskic.  i thought the way it ended was stupid.  Awfully cliched.  Anyone who watched a mystery show could tell what would happen in the last act.

I will give my favorite rating after I see the season Finale Mr. Monk takes a flight.  which airs tonight.

ZachWZ


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Oct 19, 2002)

I was ten minutes late for Monk last night, so I'm going to have to wait till Tuesday to see the season finale.


----------



## tokyogirl (Dec 6, 2002)

oh my gosh!  i love this show!  my dad and i both watched the first episode seperately, and now we watch it together everytime it's on!  ( and will again when the new eps start)  this show rocks! best new show in a LONG time!


----------



## Smitty (Apr 21, 2003)

http://www.usanetwork.com/series/monk/



> The second season of Monk will begin on Friday, June 20 at 10PM/9C on USA Network
> 
> The first season of Monk will be released on DVD on June 24! Watch this site _(the link)_ for more information, coming soon!



YES!

-csâ„¢


----------



## tokyogirl (Apr 21, 2003)

ugghhhh!  there are just way too many shows that i need on dvd!!!!!!!!!!!:evil:


----------



## timdgreat (Apr 28, 2003)

i love this show, its really amusing, and very well written, although Monk does get on my nerves sometimes with his compusivness, but i still like him :rolly2:


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Apr 28, 2003)

Monk? On DVD? I can't wait! 



> ugghhhh! there are just way too many shows that i need on dvd!!!!!!!!!!!



I know what you mean, Tokyo! I have a list of probably ten shows I want DVDs of.


----------



## timdgreat (Apr 28, 2003)

i have many more, and the list grow every week:rolly2:


----------



## HeyLynny (May 13, 2003)

*Great show!*

I love this show!!!!  I even got my Dad hooked on it.  He loves how OCD Monk is (probably because he is a bit OCD too).  Can't wait for the new season next month.


----------



## ZachWZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Tonight Tony shalube(SP) the actor who plays Monk has just taken home the Emeny for best actor in a comedy series for his role on Monk.  For once an emmey went to someone deserving of it.  To bad we can't say the same for the show.

As for my favorite episodes it's a three way tie between Mr. Monk goes to the Circus, Mr. Monk and the Comatose man and Mr. Monk and the Playboy.

ZachWZ


----------



## Mariel (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm glad to see he got that award.  He does such a good job on that show.
Hehe, and Mr Monk goes to the circus is funny.  "Suck it up!"
:rolly2: 
:blpaw:


----------



## timdgreat (Sep 24, 2003)

YAY, i missed the awards, but im glad to hear that some one as deserving as tony got the award:rolly2:


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Sep 25, 2003)

Tony won an Emmy for 'Outstanding Lead Actor in a Comedy Series' for his role in Monk this month!


----------



## Hi-lites (Sep 25, 2003)

Aw, man!  I missed the awards!    When were they on?  I would have loved to see Tony getting that award.  I think Monk is a funny show.


----------

